# Youtube sort by date added



## mbergen (Oct 18, 2002)

I'd really like the ability when I search for things on Youtube to be able to sort them by date - with the newest uploads first, rather than just by number of views (I think that's how it's done now). I'm finding it very hard to find things on there because of this, that I know are on there. For example I wanted to find a clip of a news program that was on today, but since it was on today it still is fairly new and didn't have many views I couldn't find it through the Tivo. I was able to go directly to youtube on my computer, click on just show items uploaded today and find it right away.

I know there is the ability to see things that are new, but no way to search through those that I know of - you have to look through them all and I've never been able to find anything I was looking for that way.

Meg


----------

